# ""   -  .      ...

## P0rn0

,
  ... 
     ,              .  
  ?  :         λ,     ,      .      ,     (!)         .    1-2         .     .     ,  1-2    .       , ,   ,     .     ,    ,    .  
    .   - ,         ,     ,        ,     .  
   ?   ,     (     ),         .         .  
    ?   .           .          .   ,   ,         .  
 ,    ?         .  ,       .  
 ,    ?     ,    .         .  
 ,         ?      5-6 ,      12,5-15 .        ,    ,         .  ,      ,     ,   ,     ,     .      ,        ,            ,    .       ,      ,      ,   .  
    ?          ,       .               . ,            .       .  
 ,     ?     ,    .    ,     ,     10-15   .   ,     ..  
   ,       :  
-   ,   ,     ,   .          ,    ; 
-           ,    ; 
-   (    ),   ; 
-    ,  -  ; 
-         2 .         ; 
-      ;  
 ,     ?       , ,   -  ,   ,    .   ,        ,    ,     ,    ,          .  
 ,     ?        ,      ,        ( ,   ).   ,    ,       5   1 .       ,        ,    ,      .        : , , , , , ,    .

----------

,    .
  , , ?:pooh_lol:

----------


## P0rn0

> ,    .
>   , , ?:pooh_lol:

     ,  -    .
    - ,     ?

----------


## Mokka

........, ,        ))))))))
  ,     )))

----------


## Ula

:sarcastic_hand: 
     .  :heat:

----------


## V00D00People

> :sarcastic_hand: 
>      .  :heat:

       ?
       ... 
  .    *,    ,          * (       ,     -) *   ?*
 ,       ,   ,   ,    "   "       ?

----------


## Mokka

,  !!!!!!
   ,          !!!!

----------


## V00D00People

> ,  !!!!!!
>    ,          !!!!

    ?          ,      -   ,     (   :) ),              ?

----------


## Mokka

,       ,    - ,    ,     ,   -

----------


## V00D00People

> ,      * ,    -* , **  ,  *   ,   -*

    - ,   ?

----------


## Ula

> ?
>        ...

           ????????????????

----------


## Mokka

,  ,       ,     - ,     ,

----------

!!! :threaten:   ,  .      ,         :girl_hospital:

----------

> !!! :threaten:   ,  .      ,         :girl_hospital:

       .         ,          .

----------


## V00D00People

> .         ,          .

     ,            :))

----------


## Tail

> [
> -      ;

   :     ?

----------


## P0rn0

> :     ?

    ,   .

----------


## P0rn0

:)) :

----------


## Tail

> ,   .

           ;)

----------

> ,            :))

    !!!     ...

----------


## V00D00People

> !!!

  ,            :)  

> ...

  , !:blush:

----------


## SvetKA

( )         ,    , .  **
     ,      ? ,   !   . -,     ,     ,     ,            ,      - ,      -    . -,      ,           .     ,         (,   ,  )  ,          ,      .
,   .          ,   ,        ;  ,              .      :
-     (   )   ,      ,         ,    .    ,   ,   ,         ,   ,      .        .   ,    ,   ,     , - :       ! -      .     ,      .      -        : , ,  ,  ,  ,  .       ,        ,         ,     .   :    .  ,  , ,      .  ** 
   ,    ,      .    ,     ,          .          ,        ,    .       ,          .   .     .       ,     ,    ,   ,   ,    . !           ,    -       ,       .   ,    :     ,   ,    ,      ,     ,       . ,  ,      .  ,      ,    .  **
   ...       -    .       .       ,         ,   ,        ,      .      ,  , ,     .   ,       .       .  ** 
   ,   -    .   ,  ,  .        .   ,     ,    ,          .       ,    .       .  ...   .        .    ,            ,        ( ,   ),      ;       ... .  !     -     .  ,      , , ,     ,   .    ,    -    . ,       .  ...   ?.. ,  ...        ,    ,   -      ,    - .  **
    ,     .
1.           :       ,  ,  .
2.   ,   ,  :     -  ,  ,    .
3.   :    ,        ,      ,     .
4.    ,       -        ,           .
5.     ,      ,           (  ),        -       ,   ,     .
 !   ,        ,       ,   ! 
PS.  . ;)

----------


## V00D00People

> . ;)

    ? 
  ,               :))

----------


## laithemmer

--... ,  ...
ͳ   "" ᳺ   ".    ,     -    .        ,   .:yes3:

----------


## Meladon

"   -   "

----------


## nickeler

.

----------


## 23q

:

----------


## nickeler

*23q*,   )))   .

----------


## Lera

,   ,       )))

----------


## Merry Corpse

ĳ, `,    23  -  ,

----------


## zmey

,  , ,      .     , .  -    ,    . 
     ,     : 
-  ,       ,    ,       ,      ... 
       ... ... ,    ...        -,  -   ,..

----------


## erazer

-      ""

----------

